# What is the easiest audio device to trigger??



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I just figured out how to wire a relay into a motion sensor to trigger my picaboo and it works like a dream. Now I want to make more sensors to trigger other motion props that I've made. The question is, What is the easiest, fastest and least expensive audio device to trigger using a relay as an On/Off switch? I just want 5-10 seconds of "Scare".

I know there must be a thread on this in here somewhere but I haven't had the time to fully investigate it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Not 100% sure, but I suspect those little recorder/player greeting card guts we talk about from time to time would be pretty easy to trigger. I think they already have a couple of contacts/button to trigger the sound, so it shouldn't take too much to make a relay trip those contacts.

I suppose a simple way to 'trigger' most anything would be to get the playing device ready and the volume set, then just put the relay on the speaker wire. The only downside there would be triggering at random points in the audio track instead of playing a specific track each time.


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

Check out www.electronics123.com. Several options there.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I just bought four of the 50 second USB models from Electronics123. They're only like $12 a piece and they work like champs!! I love 'em.

They're pretty small and self-contained and very easy to operate from relays or remote switches. Just lop off the factory-installed switch and connect the wires to the relay contacts.

But...they do lack a bit in the sound quality department. If you're looking for mp3 sound quality, this module is not the answer. Replacing the speaker with powered computer speakers doesn't help the quality of the sound, but it does give you quite a bit more volume.

You just may have to a little limited with the sounds you pump through one. I had a lot of trouble trying to get a dog bark to sound right...any dog bark. Gave up and switched to a demonic laugh track which sounded just fine. <shrug>


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I probably should have been more specific. I'm looking for an audio device that is stereo and can be run into computer speakers. Mid to high quality sound. I saw a hack a few years ago for an MP3 type player that was hacked to be triggerable with a switch or a momentary "on" button, which I assume would work well with my motion sensors with a relay switch added.

Is there a way to hack a radio shack little digital voice recorder?? You know the ones that you speak into to capture thoughts or add to your to-do list. I think it's stereo and I think it can also double as a music player.


----------



## Brett Baker (Aug 3, 2010)

i use the maestro prop controller, they have a mp3 plug in that works nice, i get them from haunted enterprizes,


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Easiest audio device to trigger that I know of. Works with any of the laughing/groaning/cackling/screaming toys that are available this time of year, just yank the sound board out and have at it.
http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/audscr_ScreamBox.html


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My "Amish Tech" solution: Motion sensor with a tape player plugged in to it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

niblique71 said:


> I saw a hack a few years ago for an MP3 type player that was hacked to be triggerable with a switch or a momentary "on" button, which I assume would work well with my motion sensors with a relay switch added.
> 
> Is there a way to hack a radio shack little digital voice recorder?? You know the ones that you speak into to capture thoughts or add to your to-do list. I think it's stereo and I think it can also double as a music player.


I think you're remembering those $5 MP3 players that were available a couple of years ago. They're all gone now, unfortunately, but they were a pain to use for one-shot sounds. You may be able to apply the hack to a different MP3 player if you can access the Play button internally and solder wires to it. A momentary relay or switch closure should initiate playback.
The RS 20-sec recorders are based on a cheap version of the Winbond ISD chips and aren't stereo, but they are easy to hack for use with a relay or remote switch. The sound quality is pretty low, though.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

MDFLY have the SD player boards back in stock - pretty simple switch activation on them and only $8.50 - find your own SD card.

http://www.mdfly.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_53&products_id=83

Connection: http://mdfly.com/newmdfly/products/mp3board/MVPLY3Ehookup.pdf


----------



## dscrimager (Jun 6, 2008)

*MD fly boards are nice*

I have two of them - the button oriented one already in service as graveyard background music player (it comes up by default in shuffle play mode when you apply power).

Be aware the ones I got only play 120Kbps encoded mp3 files even though I've seen others relate playing higher rates.

The other player (I believe) will work for up to 8 triggered sounds with no serial programming but you still need amplification (for both). I have the 2nd board with serial control from a roboduino and it seems to work fine so far.

I'm going to move to these from the Rogue robotics players which are 10 times more expensive ( even though the RR players are REALLY nice I cannot afford them for every prop, these I can.)

Freshly Doug


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

I have hacked those portable like walkman cd players, The one that I had picked up cost 7 bucks. The play and pause is the same button. I took it apart soldered wires to the play pause button. Hook up portable amplied computer speakers another 5 bucks and ready to go. If you are interested in the hook up let me know and I will send some picks. Unfortunatley I just joined this forum so i have to make a few more post before I can post picks.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

Cowlacious sound boards are made to trigger from sensors.


----------



## jaac98 (Oct 26, 2008)

Try SimpleCircuitBoards.com. They have everything you will need or Jeff can make it.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Greg another option is to have a looping MP3 player and or CD etc. and use the relay to switch in the speakers when you want the sound. I did this with zombie grave escape last year and it worked great. BTW the info for hacking those $5 players is on my web site I can part with one if you are interested or we can also see what other ones out there that we can hack. I can help you out with this.


----------

